# More on Audi Super Bowl Ad, Photo of Jason Statham and A6 3.0T along with Sneak Peek Link



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We've found this still of actor Jason Statham in filming for Audi's 2009 Super Bowl ad. We've known the ad will feature Statham and the supercharged Audi A6 3.0T and the shot confirms it.
Also, Audi has sent a link to a microsite that will contain a preview of the commercial. The commercial isn't live yet, but there's a countdown to its availability that will go live before game time on Sunday. 
* 2009 Audi Super Bowl Commercial Preview Website *
* Autoblog *
Also, our Chicago-based staff has just had a chance to sample the A6 3.0T first hand. We've even shot some photography in the studio we maintain in our Lombard, IL offices. Expect a full review of the car on the cover of Fourtitude by game time on Sunday penned by contributor and Motive Magazine regular Stu Fowle.


----------

